
Distributed Flight Array: Modular robots that self-assemble, coordinate and fly - jonbaer
http://robohub.org/the-distributed-flight-array-modular-robots-that-self-assemble-coordinate-and-take-flight/
======
mwaibel
Try to build a self-assembling heli- (quadro-, hexa-, octa-, ..., pentadeca-!)
copter!

